# Mogadore "OPEN" EEI DoBass Sun. Aug 03



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

Several inquiries regarding this event....

OPEN EEI events are just that- OPEN to all- membership fees are NOT required.

Straight $85 team (one or two persons) entry- capped at the first 30 paid teams.

It's a great way to checkout possible interests for 2015 with EEI and see what we are all about- explore into the FISHgreen! arena!!! Many of our current EEI teams started their experiences with the more economical OPEN events.

Registration linked above- Start time 8:00AM to 4:30PM...you can even sleep in a little for the OPENS 

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Many frantic contacts w this event :C 

No worries friends- ramp pays accepted- late fees are not applicable for this one.

Even w current prepays we'd have to set a new record of ramp pays to break the 30 team capped field...please join us early if ramp entry, we'll be on site by 6:30am

Event hours are again... 8:00am-4:30pm

Nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/14EEI/SMO/080314.html

WOW!!!

njoy~

nip


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

how to enter the september open?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/EEI/FISHGREEN.html

Link via above Avant

Do note our next open isn't until October

Our final invitational at moggie is in sept

Nip


----------

